# Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken herum, eine dritte Spin-Rute zu kaufen.

Zurzeit habe ich die folgenden zwei Ruten:

- *Okuma LureMania:* 2,49 m / WG 5-20 gr / Gewicht 135 gr
- *SPRO Ridge Spin 60*: 2,70 m / WG 20-60 gr / Gewicht 247 gr


Jetzt möchte ich was haben, was mit dem *WG dazwischen* liegt.
Etwas, dass *ein wenig steifer* *in der Spitze* ist als die LureMania, aber trotzdem *nicht so schwer* wie die Spro.
Außerdem soll sie *nicht so lang* sein wie die Spro - kürzer gefällt mir besser und kann ich besser händeln.
Die *Gewässer*, die ich befische sind vielfältig - manche mit Bewuchs am Ufer, manche ohne....davon mache ich die Länge also nicht abhängig.
Ich fische hauptsächlich auf *Barsch und Hecht* mit *Spinnern und Wobblern*.
Würde auch gerne mal einen *größeren/schwereren Wobbler* einhängen, damit die größeren/schweren Fische da rauf gehen (zur Info: die LureMania zum Beispiel packt auch einen 28gr-Wobler mit 16cm - man muss ihn nur gefühlvoll werfen. Allerdings ist da dann beim Einkurbeln ganz schön Radau in der Spitze...macht Spaß, ist aber beim Biss nicht soooo hilfreich) |supergri

Das (Zander)Angeln mit *Gummifischen* liegt mir (zurzeit) nicht so. Mag ggf. an den vorhandenen Ruten liegen, kann sich also mit einer neuen Rute auch ändern. Daher sollte die neue Rute auch für GuFis geeignet sein.

Ich habe nun zwei Ruten von Matze Koch ins Auge gefasst:

- *Zanderpeitsche*: 2,35 m / WG 14-35 gr / Gewicht 145 gr
- *Hechtpeitsche*: 2,55 m / WG 19-56 gr / Gewicht 180 gr

...und kann mich nicht entscheiden 

Ich frage die, die vielleicht Erfahrungen mit einer (oder gar beiden) Peitschen haben: was meint Ihr?
Mal sehen, zu welcher Ihr so tendieren würdet.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten/Meinungen!

*Eine dicke Bitte habe ich noch:* bitte keine weiteren Ruten in den Raum werfen! Das verwirrt mich nur noch mehr


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

moinsen,
ich hatte die 2.65er zanderpeitsche zum testen...n richtiger prügel.
die wg angabe stimmt nicht ganz, ich fische sie mit jigs von 20-50g an 12-23cm gummis...
mittelgroße wobbler und große spinner sind kein problem.
nur für barsch ist sie nix, eonfach zu hart und grob...


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Danke für die erste Antwort 

Also kann ich an die Zanderpeitsche locker auch mehr ran machen, als angegeben?
Was meinst Du genau mit "Prügel"? *Zu* steif?
Vielleicht ist ja die 2,35m-Variante eher noch für Barsche geeignet, als das lange Ding?

Wenn Du aber sagst, dass die Zanderpeitsche schon zu hart für Barsche ist, dann ist es die Hechtpeitsche wahrscheinlich erst recht


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hi und Gruß in den Norden,

die werden beide recht steif und hart sein. Hatte bisher nur die Hecht Peitsche in der Hand. Für Barsch ist die aus meiner Sicht nicht so interessant. Für Hechte auf jeden Fall gut. Werd sie mir auch noch holen. 
Allerdings kenn ich deine Ruten nicht, so dass ich nicht sagen kann ob die weicher oder härter sind.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

für barsch sind die beide nix..da sollte man doch eher was leichteres nehmen.
die hechtpeitsche kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Also ich kenne Barsch-, Hecht- Und Zanderpeitsche(in verschiedenen Längen).
Die Barschpeitsche wird zu leicht wenn die Rute sich zwischen den beiden vorhandenen einordnen soll.
Die Hechtpeitsche ist zu fett und die Zanderpeitsche ist straff aber mehr als 12er Shad mit 25gr. Kopp würd ich damit nicht fischen. Es sei denn man steht drauf wenn beim Anjiggen das Spitzenteil schön durchfedert.|supergri

@Schnuggi
Dann eben ne andere Rute.
Wie lang hättst du es denn gern?
Maximaler Preis?

#h


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hi,

du suchst also quasi ne 2.40 mit 40g?

hast du ne Vorstellung von der aktion?


EDIT: @ Tinca: muss so ein Dreck immer kommen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> EDIT: @ Tinca: muss so ein Dreck immer kommen?



Zieh `n Finger. #6 Dann verstehste evtl. auch Spaß.:m

|wavey:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Kaum gibt sich irgendwo ein Mädl zu erkennen, kommen so alte Säcke mit ihren Pimmelwitzen an.

Meinst du nicht, dass Schugga sich vll. etwas komisch fühlen könnte?


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Alles gut und keine Aufregung!
Dreck von Tinca ist OK - ich denke, er weiß schon, wie er mich nehmen kann 

@ Wogner Sepp: ich weiß Deinen Einsatz zu schätzen!
DANKE!!
Aber ich bin hart im Nehmen  Wäre ich sonst Anglerin? 


So, zurück zum Thema:

Ich merke schon, dass die beiden Peitschen wohl wirklich zu hart sein werden...

Joa, ich suche:

Länge 2,40-2,50
WG ~20-50
Gewicht unter 200
Preis = nicht über 150 €.....ich habe noch ein Pferd zu versorgen 
Aktion = ?

**************************************

Und da habe ich soeben diese hier entdeckt:

_Shimano STRADIC SPIN 8'1" (246CM) MH_

Gut?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

@Seppl

Und du bist der testosteronschwere Ritter, der allen belästigten Frauen hilft?
Ich denke sie versteht(wie alle anderen Frauen auch) Spaß und kann auf sich selbst aufpassen aber danke für deine Aufdringlich..  ähhh Aufmerksamkeit. 
Man merkt dass du noch nicht lange hier im Forum bist.:q



Schugga schrieb:


> Alles gut und keine Aufregung!
> Dreck von Tinca ist OK - ich denke, er weiß schon, wie er mich nehmen kann


 
 Na sicher doch.#6



Schugga schrieb:


> Joa, ich suche:
> 
> Länge 2,40-2,50 gr
> WG ~20-50
> ...



Ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion. Magste das?


----------



## sven1987 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Dann schau dir mal die shimano speedmaster bx Serie an.


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Oh, die lesen sich auch gut, sven1987! Danke


----------



## sven1987 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Oh, die lesen sich auch gut, sven1987! Danke


http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...o-speedmaster-bx-spinning-240h-mit-240cm.html


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Selig die Du....

Du bist nurn Klischee der Anglerwelt und merkst es nicht mal.
Kaum taucht ne Frau auf, musst du...

Ach, du wirst es nicht verstehn, da steht dir dein Ego und noch viele andere Dinge im weg.

Gratulation Tinca, du hast es geschafft, dass ich mich mal wieder femdschäm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die Speedhamster ist jedenfalls harmonischer in der Aktion als die Spitzenaktion der Stradic.



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ach, du wirst es nicht verstehn, da steht dir dein Ego und noch viele andere Dinge im weg.
> 
> Gratulation Tinca, du hast es geschafft, dass ich mich mal wieder femdschäm.



Mir steht nix im Weg und mit deinem Problem musst du ja selbst klarkommen.
Bissl verklemmt wa?:q|wavey:


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ihr beiden, hört doch mal auf |rolleyes

Ich weiß ja, was Du meinst, Wogner Sepp!
Sowas KANN manche Frauen tatsächlich vertreiben - aber dann sollten die nicht angeln gehen, denn hier herrscht nunmal ein rauerer Ton :g

***********

So, und jetzt hau ich themenbezogen noch einen in die Kerbe:


Hilft nix!
Ich muss die Dinger wohl mal in die Hand nehmen, anfassen und ordentlich durchrütteln!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> So, und jetzt hau ich themenbezogen noch einen in die Kerbe:
> 
> 
> Hilft nix!
> Ich muss die Dinger wohl mal in die Hand nehmen, anfassen und ordentlich durchrütteln!



#6#6#6:vik::vik::vik::vik:

|muahah:|schild-g|good:


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die Bushwhacker von Savage Gear wäre doch was. In 2,40 mit 40g Wg.
Habe die zuhause, gefällt mir besser als die ebenfalls vorgeschlagene Speedmaster BX, die hab ich allerdings nur in XH.  

Außerdem kostet die nur knapp die Hälfte..


Edit:  Oder die Roadrunner,  da haste auch gleich ne Reiserute, bei der man kaum was einbüßt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die  Bushwhacker ist vergleichbar mit der Speedhamster H(50gr.) und deckt etwa den selben Köderbereich ab.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Humor hat sie, das ist gut.

Tinca dein Auftritt!




Frauen sollten nicht zum Angeln kommen, weil die meisten Männer, va Angler, sexistisch-retardiert sind?
Die Männer sollten sich ändern.

"Höhöhö,wie lang soll den Die Rute sein, höhöhhö"
Wahnsinnswitz, der ist es allemal wert zu riskieren, dass sich jemand schlecht fühlt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

genau,
wenn du n ordentlichen laden in der nähe hast, fahr doch einfach mal hin und begrabbel n paar ruten...da wirst du schon was finden


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Humor hat sie, das ist gut.



Hat sie - im Gegensatz zu dir und nu lass gut sein Bub.
Die (Männer-)Welt ändert sich nicht weil sie dir nicht gefällt.

#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Eben. Ratternwollen ist ganz normal, weil menschlich (auch bei Frauen, übrigens). Daher: No Bedarf for moralisch einwandfrei Politokorrektquatsch. Die Schwarzer ist gebleicht, höhö. 

Und wie man sieht: Es scheint zum Glück auch noch Frauen zu geben, die das alles nicht so ernst nehmen (isses ja auch nich).

Zurück zum Rutengerüttel:

Ich würd auch ne Bushwhacker vorschlagen in der Preisklasse.

Ansonsten würd ich ja die Styx B in 2,40 m empfehlen, aber die ist halt deutlich außerhalb der angeforderten Preisklasse.


----------



## Tino34 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Was hältst du von der Biomaster SBIO 8.1 MH mit WG 15-50gr!
Gute Rute für Gufi von 10-15cm mit 21gr Jig! Mit der habe ich auch Wobbler wie den 14er Zalt gefischt! Blech, Effzett bis 35 gr geht auch so! Hätte da eine im Angebot, siehe Kleinanzeige! 

Die könnte für dich passen!


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> ...Hilft nix!
> Ich muss die Dinger wohl mal in die Hand nehmen, anfassen und ordentlich durchrütteln!


 
and @Tinca

nice #6

Hab grad echt mal was zum lachen auf der Arbeit.
Herrlich.


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Schau Dir mal die Yasei Pike Serie an. M und H könnten interessant sein! 

Vielleicht gar die Crank Stick2 von Fox?

Sportex Black Pearl 40gr?


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Berkley Skeletor Pro Series One
 2,40 m
 15-40 gr
 für rund 100 € zu haben
 Nicht ganz bretthart, aber gutes Rückgrad

 Abu Garcia Vendetta
 2,40 m
 10-30 gr
 für rund 40 € zu haben
 ähnlich wie Skeletor, Barsche machen ab ca. 25 cm Spaß, verträgt aber etwas mehr an Gewicht


----------



## Franky (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hier ist noch einer von der Speedmasterfront... Hab leider nur 3 davon 
Mir gefällt daran, dass sie kein "Brett" sind, aber dennoch viel Rückmeldung von "da hinten" geben. Die Vendetta und Skeletor sind mir da zu "brontal" :q Den Buschklopper kenne ich hingegen überhaupt nicht - hat hier in der Gegend keiner und führt auch kein Laden!
Ich führe die 50er heute mal wieder schick aus :q:q


----------



## sven1987 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die speedmasters sind einfach nur klasse


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Also ich hab beide hier liegen und meiner rein subjektiven Meinung nach, hat die Bushwhacker in Sachen Preis/Leistung die Nase vorn.
Der Nachteil ist halt, dass kaum ein Angelladen die führt. Muss man meistens ungesehen bestellen. Für 70€ aber gewiss kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Tinca dein Auftritt!
> 
> Muß ich sagen, habe ich auch kein Verständnis für, wie chauvinistisch sich hier manche aufführen, und dann noch damit kokettieren, daß man quasi nebenbei im Bette Korn säuft, gerade der Professor sollte hier dringend an sich arbeiten!|znaika:




@Seppl

|pftroest:


@Schnuggi

Nimm mal die Berkley Pulse in 2,40 WG 15/50 in die Hand, vielleicht taugt die dir ja.

Cheers


----------



## schwarzbarsch (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



sven1987 schrieb:


> Die speedmasters sind einfach nur klasse



Dem schließ ich mich an


----------



## Franky (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ich persönlich gehe selten nach Preis/Leistung beim Rutenkauf.  Solange sie im Budget ist, gibt es nur ein sie gefällt und passt zu mir - oder nicht! Ruten ausserhalb meines Budget gefallen mir generell nicht............... :q:q:q


----------



## sven1987 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehe selten nach Preis/Leistung beim Rutenkauf.  Solange sie im Budget ist, gibt es nur ein sie gefällt und passt zu mir - oder nicht! Ruten ausserhalb meines Budget gefallen mir generell nicht............... :q:q:q



Unterschriebe ich so !!!


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Okay, ich korrigiere: Die Speedmaster finde ich neben der Bushwhacker schlichtweg schei e. Die Bushwhacker vibriert beim Absinken bis in den Griff, die Speedmaster nicht. Natürlich lässt sich das nicht pauschalisieren, habe die Speedmaster in 270xh und die Bushwhacker in 243 40g, aber mit dem empfohlenen Ködergewicht arbeitet die Bushwhacker besser.


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Kurzer Zwischenstand: |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


Meine derzeitigen Favoriten sind


- Bushwhacker 2,43 15-50 gr
- Berkley Pulse 2,40 15-50 gr
- Roadrunner 2,43 20-80 gr (wirklich sehr interessant und gute Kritiken für eine Reiserute)


Die _*Speedmaster*_ ist mir leider zu teuer.
Die _*Vendetta*_ geht mir nicht hoch genug im WG und die ist mir auch zu günstig (ich fühle mich da an meine LureMania zurück erinnert, die ja zu wabbelig ist).

Ich gehe heute Abend nochmal in mich #q


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hier wird seitenweise darüber lamentiert wie saufende Angler und Abfallliegenlasser usw. das Ansehen der Anglerschaft verunglimpfen, aber wenn nem jungen Mädl von nem alten Sack ein billiger Pimmelwitz an den Kopf geworfen wird, sind sich alle einig: friss oder stirb.

Und Gutmensch is nur ein abwertender begriff von morallosen Denkfaulen, Menschen mit Idealen in den Dreck zu ziehn.

Das wirklich traurige ist aber, dass sich bei den meisten hier der Horizont nur öffnet, wenns darum geht, die eigene Person zu schützen und zu rechtfertigen.

ontopic:

Schugga: du willst ne allroundige?
Da würd ich dir ne Rute mit regular bis medium fast taper empfehlen.
Die Bushwhacker ist eher parabol, eine Reiserute würde ich auch nicht kaufen, wenn man sie nich unbedingt braucht. Die vielen Teilungen gehen zu Kosten der Aktion und man aht auch ein höheres Risiko, dass bei einer was nicht stimmt, lockerwerden usw.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die 50er Bushwhacker und Pulse sind ebenso kräftig wie deine Spro Ridge Rute.

Wenn du also ne leichtere Rute als die Ridge suchst musst ne WG Klasse tiefer ran.



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> nem alten Sack



Nana...nur werd mal nicht frech Bürschchen und falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, du störst den Trööt. Niemand will sich darüber empören außer dir! Bist du Praktikant bei Alice Schwarzer oder sowas?
Geh doch bitte woanders jammern.


PS: Die Bushwhacker ist nicht parabol! Die hat richtig Kraft im Handteil und Aktion ist nicht so knickspitzig wie die Stradic aber schon noch eine geäßigte Spitzenaktion.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die 50er Bushwhacker und Pulse sind ebenso kräftig wie deine Spro Ridge Rute.



Aber wesentlich leichter und "fühliger", zumindest was die Pulse betrifft, ich hatte nämlich beide Ruten zum Vergleich im Laden in der Hand weil ich was in der Länge und für den Einsatzbereich (mittleres Gewobbel und ab und an 'nen mittleren Gufi auf Zander) suchte und 'nen guten Preis für beide bekommen hätte-die Pulse ist es geworden.|wavey:

@Seppl

Kennst du eigentlich noch den Wayne??


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bist du Praktikant bei Alice Schwarzer oder sowas?



Jaja, ist gut, alle Anzeichen einer narz. Störung hast du jetzt erfüllt.



@ Schugga

Ich würd dir empfehlen, dass du lieber noch sparst, dich mehr umhörst und umschaust als jetzt wieder sone "billige" Rute zu kaufen.
Du hast ja schon gute Vorstellungen von dem was du willst, da kann man dann ruhig mehr ausgeben und ist auch am Wasser glücklicher.
Bevor man wieder bloss irgendso nen Stock rumträgt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aber wesentlich leichter und "fühliger",




#6
Auf jeden Fall sind die feinfühliger und bei weitem besser.



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Jaja, ist gut, alle Anzeichen einer narz. Störung hast du jetzt erfüllt.



Von mir aus. Aber nur wenn das Geplärr ein Ende hat.:m#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hmmm,

ich habe mir gerade für das leichte Gummifischen mit 5g Köpfen in einem kleinen Kanal für Zander und Barsche die Zanderpeitsche gekauft und schon reichlich damit gefangen und zu hart finde ich die absolut nicht. Ich habe allerdings die 2,65m Version.

Also ich würde die nach wie vor mit in Betracht ziehen bei deiner Wahl.


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die 50er Bushwhacker und Pulse sind ebenso kräftig wie deine Spro Ridge Rute.
> 
> Wenn du also ne leichtere Rute als die Ridge suchst musst ne WG Klasse tiefer ran.


 
Leichter als die Spro Ridge sind alle - die Ridge wiegt 247 gr #t

Beim WG sind die sich natürlich schon ähnlich, das stimmt.
Ich suche was, das leichter und kürzer als die Ridge ist und ein bisschen weniger hart, aber nicht so wabbelig wie die LureMania - ist doch ganz einfach....oder....oder....nicht?|kopfkrat

Ich hab mir mal eine Übersicht gemacht und die gehe ich heute Abend nochmal in Ruhe durch 

**********

*@ Wogner Sepp:* wenn Du denkst, ich sei ein junges Mädchen, dann kann ich verstehen, dass Du hier so vehement Deine Meinung vertrittst  
Ich bin aber fast so alt wie der alte Sack Tinca |rolleyes 
Daher: vielen Dank noch für Dein Kompliment! Und auch für Deinen letzten Post 
Vielleicht hast Du Recht und ich sollte noch ein bisschen sparen (wenn das überhaupt geht...mit Pferd....) 

Wie gesagt: ich gehe da heute Abend nochmal in mich


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Dann schau dir die Roadrunner bis 40g an. Da schlägste zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Die ist trotz Vierteilung sogar gummitauglich. Außerdem passt die sogar in ne Sporttasche.. Hab die, zusammen mit ner 2000er Sargus, 10ner PowerPro und Köderbox immer im Auto.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Bitte^^
Ja ich dachte du wärst ziemlich jung, aber das tut nicht wirklich was zur Sache.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Leichter als die Spro Ridge sind alle - die Ridge wiegt 247 gr #t



WG Klasse meine ich doch.
Eine "leichte" Rute für weniger WG gemacht.:m



Schugga schrieb:


> Beim WG sind die sich natürlich schon ähnlich, das stimmt.
> Ich suche was, das leichter und kürzer als die Ridge ist und ein bisschen weniger hart, aber nicht so wabbelig wie die LureMania - ist doch ganz einfach....oder....oder....nicht?|kopfkrat



Die Bushwhacker gibts auch als 40 in ~2,40m.
Top Teil.#6



			
				Schugga;4204702[B schrieb:
			
		

> ][/B]
> Ich bin aber fast so alt wie der alter Sack, Prof. Tinca |rolleyes




Gut gehalten! :q

Alte Leute sind nicht zwangsläufig humorlos, wobei man das "alt" relativ sehen darf.:q:q

Es gibt Humorlose in allen Alterklassen und denen ist offensichtlich auch egal ob ihre Mission andere interessiert.

@TollerHecht
Ich bin schon eine Weile kein Mod mehr. ;-)


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Verdorben schrieb:


> Dann schau dir die Roadrunner bis 40g an. Da schlägste zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Die ist trotz Vierteilung sogar gummitauglich. Außerdem passt die sogar in ne Sporttasche.. Hab die, zusammen mit ner 2000er Sargus, 10ner PowerPro und Köderbox immer im Auto.


 
Aber die ist so kurz 
2,13 m....hmmmm

Wir sollten uns wirklich bald mal zum gemeinsamen Auswerfen treffen - wir scheinen den selben Rutengeschmack zu haben...Roadrunner...Bushwhacker....


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/savage-gear-bushwhacker-xlnt-spinnrute.html

BW 2,43/40gr. ist richtig.#6


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Naja, das hat auch seine Vorteile. Gerad an den kleinen Sielbrücken in Friesland und WHV kommt man da gut mit klar. Mehr Wurfweite habe ich  nie gebraucht - zumindest  bisher


Edit: Alter, stellst du da ehrlich eine Ausschlusstabelle via Excel auf? Scheinst ja Ambitionen zu haben :-D


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Du zeigst überhaupt keinen Humor, du erwartest ihn von anderen.
Wenn du Humor hättest, würdest du nicht auf biegen und brechen versuchen dich zu rechtfertigen.
"Mission", dass Leute, die von gestern sind, das so ansehen, kann ich gut verstehn.


@ Schugga du suchste ne Rute, mit der du vorrangig Wobbler und Blinker usw bequem einleiern kannst, die aber auch steif genug ist, um vll später mal Gummis zu fischen?

Die Bushwhacker ist dafür nichts.

Sparn bisschen, überleg genau wofür die Rute sein soll und meld dich bei BA oder F4M, da gibts Gentlemen mit Ahnung ;D


----------



## sven1987 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

http://www.nordfishing77.at/

Hier bekommst die speedmaster unter deinem Limit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Wird wohl seine Gründe haben |rolleyes



Sicher doch. Hab aus Zeitmangel "gekündigt".#h



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Die Bushwhacker ist dafür nichts.




Absoluter Unfug!
Die Bushwhacker ist top dafür!

Den restlichen Quatsch kommentiere ich nicht mehr. Missionier wen du willst .|pftroest:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Nordfishing hat zwar gute preise, aber wenn was nich stimmt is das ein kostenintensiver heckmeck das Ding umzutauschen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> @ Schugga du suchste ne Rute, mit der du vorrangig Wobbler und Blinker usw bequem einleiern kannst, die aber auch steif genug ist, um vll später mal Gummis zu fischen?
> 
> Die Bushwhacker ist dafür nichts.




Abgesehen davon, daß ich mich auch mal gegen eine BW entschieden habe, aber erklär mal, warum die dafür nichts ist!


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Weil er auf f4m schwört. Mir hat da ein Forenurgestein weisgemacht, man könne mit ner Rute unter 500€ nicht angeln, und sollte diese auch direkt wegwerfen.
Die BW ist  mit ihren 70€ ein schlechter Witz


----------



## wallerangler (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Kannst dir ja auch mal die Jenzi Genixx Spin anschauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Ansichtssache bzw. eine gute Rute für das Geld aber...
> 
> Greys Platinum Specialist 2,40m -50g



Die Greys Platinum ist auch gut aber teurer. Welche einem besser liegt muss selbst sehen.




Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Endlich wieder nen Job?! Gratuliere #6



Danke aber keinen neuen Job.
Und du? Noch Hartz?

|wavey:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Zum Cranken und Spinnern zu hart, für Gummi zu parabolisch.
Dann lieber regular bis medium fast taper, mit gutem Rückgrat, sensiblerer Spitze und insgesamt straff.
in 2,10 kann man mit so einer alles machen, twitchen, gummi, beim Spinnern gehts nich so ins Handgelenk usw.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

@Sepp
Nö


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Doch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Nö.



> "medium fast taper, mit gutem Rückgrat, sensiblerer Spitze und insgesamt straff."




Genau so sind die Bushwhacker!
Ich besaß die Modelle 2,13/30, 2,13/40, 2,43/40 und 2,58/60 und alle sind sensibel, haben eine gemäßigte Spitzenaktion, viel Rückgrat und sind straff!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Zum Cranken und Spinnern zu hart, für Gummi zu parabolisch.



Das ist wieder nur eine Behauptung, aber keine Erklärung!


----------



## RayZero (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Krass unter deinem Budget aber wie ich finde immer noch eine sensationelle Rute (für das Geld).

Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Shimano...P0F2rHaWHmMRDYGTDx3wkJM41U8w2mnd0saAtDO8P8HAQ

hab sie in 2,40m und 10-50 Gramm und benutze sie für Wobbler und Blech. Man kann auch mal C&T-Rig an ihr fischen oder nen GuFi, wobei ich für letzteres doch eine seperate Rute nehmen würde, mit der man nichts anderes macht #h

Zur Aktion: weder wabbelig noch straff - vielleicht trifft es "schnell"  ?!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die sind nich medium fast und die Spitze ist auch nicht sensibel.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Und nochmal: Quatsch


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Die sind nich medium fast und die Spitze ist auch nicht sensibel.



Doch sind sie. 
Lass dir das am besten nochmal erklären. Zur Not auch von einem "älteren" Angler.|supergri
Welche Rute hältst du denn beispielsweise für tauglich?




Verdorben schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Quatsch


#6


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Wenn die Herren der Schöpfung eine BW-Spitze für sensibel halten, womöglich noch fast taper mit der Rückstellgeschw. verwechseln, bin ich hier raus.
Die BW is ne bessere Vendetta, mehr nich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wenn die Herren der Schöpfung eine BW-Spitze für sensibel halten, womöglich noch* fast taper mit der Rückstellgeschw. verwechseln,* bin ich hier raus.



Das vermute ich bei dir ganz dringend.
Ich erkläre es dir aber gern nochmal.#6

Hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3947698&postcount=667
und hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4071870&postcount=6


Welche Rute hältst du denn beispielsweise für tauglich oder war das alles wieder nur Luft?


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Tinca, ich hab die Lösung:
Schugga kauft sich ne cast-Rute und du baust sie auf Statio um!

EDIT: hab ich was andres zu taper usw gesagt.
Nein, aber danke dass du mir deine tollen Aufsätze zeigst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Wenn sie ne Rute findet, die ihr gefällt, braucht sie keinen Umbau. 
Kann aber durchaus sein dass sie irgendwann meint, der Blank einer BC Rute gefällt ihr so gut, dass sie ihn als spinning haben will.
Wer weiß .....|rolleyes



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Nein, aber danke ...



Bitte,bitte.
Mach ich doch gern. Die Verwechslungsgefahr hast du ja schon erkannt.


Welche Rute hältst du denn für tauglich(er) im passenden Preisbereich?


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

ist das geil, kaum stellt eine Frau eine Frage und schon geht es ab wie Schmidts Katze!

|muahah:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist wieder nur eine Behauptung, aber keine Erklärung!




@Sepp

Vielleicht gehst du darauf mal ein, und lieferst eine Erklärung, warum dieserart Ruten nicht zum Wobbeln/Blinkern geeignet sind.

Das Problem ist, du wirfst hier mit paar Begriffen um dich, die du vermutlich in den letzten Wochen bei Barschalarm aufgeschnappt hast und verunsicherst am Ende lediglich die TE mit iwelchen Statements, die du in keinster Weise in der Praxis begründest. Die Leute hier, die Erfahrung haben, mögen darüber schmunzeln, aber wer wirklich Hilfe braucht, fängt am Ende noch an, diesen Stuß nachzugooglen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ist das geil, kaum stellt eine Frau eine Frage und schon geht es ab wie Schmidts Katze!




Ich dachte auch nicht dass mein Gag am Anfang gleich Alice-Schwarzer-Doubles auf den Plan ruft.:m

@Sten
#6


----------



## RayZero (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Sepp
> 
> Vielleicht gehst du darauf mal ein, und lieferst eine Erklärung, warum dieserart Ruten nicht zum Wobbeln/Blinkern geeignet sind.
> 
> Das Problem ist, du wirfst hier mit paar Begriffen um dich, die du vermutlich in den letzten Wochen bei Barschalarm aufgeschnappt hast und verunsicherst am Ende lediglich die TE mit iwelchen Statements, die du in keinster Weise in der Praxis begründest. Die Leute hier, die Erfahrung haben, mögen darüber schmunzeln, aber wer wirklich Hilfe braucht, fängt am Ende noch an, diesen Stuß nachzugooglen.



Genau. Auf über 8 Seiten erfährt der TE über seine gestellte Frage relativ wenig, weil du "Wogner Sepp" immer irgendwas dazwischen wirfst (teilweise mit Doppelposts) das kein Schwein egal ob 10 oder 75 Jahre alt versteht |bla:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Sepp
> 
> Vielleicht gehst du darauf mal ein, und lieferst eine Erklärung, warum dieserart Ruten nicht zum Wobbeln/Blinkern geeignet sind.
> 
> Das Problem ist, du wirfst hier mit paar Begriffen um dich, die du vermutlich in den letzten Wochen bei Barschalarm aufgeschnappt hast und verunsicherst am Ende lediglich die TE mit iwelchen Statements, die du in keinster Weise in der Praxis begründest. Die Leute hier, die Erfahrung haben, mögen darüber schmunzeln, aber wer wirklich Hilfe braucht, fängt am Ende noch an, diesen Stuß nachzugooglen.




Muss ich dir jetzt erklären wie ne Cranke auszuschaun hat?

Stuss? Warum denn Stuss?
Nicht dass ich mein Ego jetzt verletzt seh, aber was is denn Stuss, wenn man eine Rutenaktion beschreibt, von der man meint, dass sie der TE läge?

Wenn jemand Begriffe wie "medfast" als Stuss abtut, va beim Spinnangeln, is ja mal sowas von vorbei.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Muss ich dir jetzt erklären wie ne Cranke auszuschaun hat?



Mein Tag ist nicht lang genug, aber so langsam fällt der Groschen...

Dann erklär mal, wie eine Rute auszusehen hat, mit der die TE Blinker und Wobbler fischen kann und zwischendurch mal auf Gummi wechseln kann, und vor allem, erklär mal explizit!!, am besten unter Bezug auf physikalische und physiognomische Erwägungen, warum die BW dafür nicht geeignet ist..


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Fisch mal mit ner harten fast taper Cranks und dann mit der alten Schwabbeltele, dann bekommst du schon eine Vorstellung, und dein handgelenk auch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Begriffe wie "medfast" als Stuss abtut, va beim Spinnangeln, is ja mal sowas von vorbei.




Du mußt das im Zusammenhang verstehen, der Begriff als solcher ist natürlich klar, auch bezüglich Rutenblanks, aber du vermittelst das Gefühl, daß du absolut keine Ahnung hast, wovon du hier sprichst. Du hast hier auf den Schlamm ohne eine fundierte Erklärung abzugeben. Das sind bis jetzt nur Phrasen..


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Das Gefühl ist ganz auf meiner Seite


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Fisch mal mit ner harten fast taper Cranks und dann mit der alten Schwabbeltele, dann bekommst du schon eine Vorstellung, und dein handgelenk auch.



Von was sprichst du, von schwabbeligen Teleruten war überhaupt keine Rede, sondern von Ruten wie Bushwacker und Pulse, du disqualifizierst dich mit jedem Post mehr.

@TE

Ich würde die "Ratschläge" des wogenden Seppls hier ausblenden, der Bub ist ein Troll...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Zumal die TE nichtmal explizit ne Crankrute sucht!:q


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ihr drehts euch wies euch gefällt ne?

Ich hab ne Rutenaktion empfohlen, die bei Spinnern und Wobblern, die sie leiert, nicht so ins Handgelenk fährt, mit der man aber ausserdem noch twitchen und Gummis fischen kann.

entweder seid ihr die Trolls oder wirklich Goldfische...


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ich würde dennoch die Speedmaster H ins Spiel holen. 
20-50gr WG 
Sie ist leicht und das angegebene Wg liegt in Wirklichkeit eher bei 30-40gr

Bei "Aldi" in Kaltenkirchen wird sie mind. 1x im Jahr recht preiswert angeboten. Gebraucht ebenso.

Ansonsten habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Garbolino und Pezon Michel Gunki gemacht. 

Auf jeden Fall solltest du die Ruten vorher in der Hand halten.

Good Luck


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Von was sprichst du, von schwabbeligen Teleruten war überhaupt keine Rede, sondern von Ruten wie Bushwacker und Pulse, du disqualifizierst dich mit jedem Post mehr.



ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Sammelst du Beiträge oder was soll die Spamerei?
Nicht einer deiner Beiträge hilft der TE weiter.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> ganz großes Kino!



Auf ein Letztes, du sollst der Anfängerin mal eplizit erklären, warum eine Rute wie die Bushwacker für die Allroundangelei ungeeignet ist, so wie du das hier behauptet hast!

Es geht hier nicht um verjüngte Spitzen im Speziellen sondern um 'ne mittlere Allroundspinnrute Schwerpunkt Hecht im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

klar hilft ihr das weiter, ich hab zwar keine Rutenempfehlung in dem WG-Bereich parat, hab ihr aber beschrieben, was wohl am besten für sie wär. Schugga versteht shcon was medfast taper ist, die erwachsene Dame kennt ja auch google.
Du spielst wie dich wie der Rutengott auf, meinst andere hätten keine Ahnung, empfiehlst ihr die BW und hoffst, dass sie, deinem Ego gefällig, diese auch nimmt.

Ich sammel keine beiträge, will nix verschachern.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Auf ein Letztes, du sollst der Anfängerin mal eplizit erklären, warum eine Rute wie die Bushwacker für die Allroundangelei ungeeignet ist, so wie du das hier behauptet hast!
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um verjüngte Spitzen im Speziellen sondern um 'ne mittlere Allroundspinnrute Schwerpunkt Hecht im Allgemeinen.



hab ich doch schon 5x|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> klar hilft ihr das weiter......


...usw, usf. 

Wieder ein sinnfreier Beitrag mehr. Die zählen aber trotzdem. #6

Ich hoffe nix, hab keine Bushwhacker zu verkaufen und mir ist letztendlich auch egal wofür sie sich entscheidet.:m

Die BW empfehle ich weil sie in ihrer Preisklasse konkurrenzlos ist und sich für die erforderlichen Anwendungen eignet.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Und eure Beiträge sind so sinnig, die sollte man archivieren und in nen Bunker schließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

So und nu is gut mit gegenseitiger Anmache, sonst hagelts Punkte.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> hab ich doch schon 5x|uhoh:



Wo? 

Du hast von Empfehlungen abgeraten, weil du sie als ungeeignet erachtest, aber nicht exxplizit erklärt, warum.

Das die TE nach 'ner Rute mit stark verjüngter Spitze und maximal semiparabolischer Ausschau halten soll, weiß sie ja jetzt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Mal sehen wie das bisherige Fazit der TE lautet.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Schugga, wo is eigtl Schugga?#c


Lass dir zeit, überleg was du machen willst, nimm ein paar Ruten in die Hand.

Meine Empfehlung in Sachen Rutenaktion ist:

Du brauchst Rückgrat, dh die Rute soll im ersten Drittel über der Rolle  hart und steif sein, um hechte vernünftig Haken und parieren zu können.

Die Rute sollte straff sein, dh. sie soll nich schwabbeln wenn du sie wedelst.

Die Rute sollte sich im letzten Drittel zuerst biegen, wenn sie unter Belastung steht.

Die Rutenspitze sollte dabei nicht nur im Ganzen wegknicken, nicht steif sein, sondern Aktion zeigen, sich rund biegen.

Wenn du das ganze in 2,10 nimmst, hast du einen tollen Allroundstock, mit dem du alles machen kannst.
In 2,40 kommst du vll. etwas weiter, musst aber beim twitchen mehr Fleisch im handgelenk haben.

Nimm ne Rolle mit in den Laden, sag dem Verkäufer, was du für ne Rutenaktion wüscht, nimm ne Freund/Freundin mit in den laden, die Fisch spielt.

Und wenn dir die Bushwhacker gefällt, dann nimm die Bushwhacker:r|supergri


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

[edit by Admin: Offtopic..]

 So um zum Thema zurückzukommen, werfe ich nochmal die Abu Venerate in den Raum...


----------



## inselkandidat (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hmm, ich fische die 2,13 m 10 -42 gr Bushwaker als Allroundrute beim Waten weil ich nur eine Rute dabei haben will...und genau das kann sie wunderbar! Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler geht top. Durch die Kürze funzt auch Twitschern und leichtes Jerken, beim Gummi braucht sie schon 15 gr Minimum, aber dafür nach oben ordentlich Reserve. Hab schon 18er Gummis damit geworfen. Bis 16er Gummis mit 28er Köpfen ist der Idealbereich.
Es gibt sicher bessere Gummiruten, aber als Allroundrute sehr zu empfehlen!#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

[edit by Admin: Offtopic]

Rutenaktion usw. ist ja alles schön und gut, aber mitunter nimmt ein Angler eine Rute in die Hand und sagt sich, das die aber ordentlich Zunder (=straff ist) hat und ein anderer denkt sich, das es eher ein Wabbelstock ist.

Ich kann inzwischen nur noch empfehlen, die Rolle und ein paar Gewichte/Köder mit in den Laden zu nehmen. Rolle drunter und mal einen Wobbler oder ein entsprechendes Beigewicht ranhängen und schauen wie sich die Aktion so verhält.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Hmm, ich fische die 2,13 m 10 -42 gr Bushwaker als Allroundrute beim Waten weil ich nur eine Rute dabei haben will...und genau das kann sie wunderbar! Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler geht top. Durch die Kürze funzt auch Twitschern und leichtes Jerken, beim Gummi braucht sie schon 15 gr Minimum, aber dafür nach oben ordentlich Reserve. Hab schon 18er Gummis damit geworfen. Bis 16er Gummis mit 28er Köpfen ist der Idealbereich.
> Es gibt sicher bessere Gummiruten, aber als Allroundrute sehr zu empfehlen!#h



DIe BW is für den preis nich schlecht, die Spitze ist im ganzen aber zu hart, va bei Gummi und barschen, die sie ja auch ärgern möchte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

@inselkandidat

#6
So ist es.
Eine Universalrute ist nunmal für alles gut geeignet aber für nichts perfekt und die TE sucht ja keine Barsch- oder Crankrute, sondern eine für Barsch und Hecht.
Für ihre Erfordernisse ist zum Preis der BW nix Besseres zu bekommen.

Vernünftige Barsche machen noch Spaß und für Hechte hat man auch noch ausreichend Reserven.

Wenn man das PL Verhältnis berücksichtigt, ist die BW auch der vergleichbaren Speedhamster überlegen, die sicher nicht schlecht ist aber auch nicht mehr "wert" als ne BW, höchstens für Markenjunkies.


----------



## AltrheinFischer (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

ist ja n amüsanter threat hier ;-)

um es gleich vorweg zu sagen: ich bin absoluter anfänger. aber nach viel lesen usw habe ich für den bereich eine

Balzer Edition IM-12 Spin 45

"ausgesucht". Was haltet Ihr von der? Wäre das was für Schugga (und mich)?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ich kenne nur den Vorgänger "Alegra" der ebenfalls aus Balzer "IM12" besteht.
Daher bezieht sich meine Aussage auf die Alegra.
Das sind durchaus brauchbare Ruten aber mir persönlich zu langsam und zu wenig Rückgrat im Gegensatz zur BW.
Wenn sie allerdings nur die Hälfte kostet stimmt der Gegenwert in Relation zur BW.#6


----------



## jayco (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Fische auch ne Bushwacker 2,13m in 15-40g.
Blinker und Wobbler gehen imho erst ab ca 10g, besser etwas mehr. Dafür kann man bei 10-15g Wobblern noch gut twitchen.
Rückmeldung is gut, man merkt die Wobbler wobbeln und rasseln, je nach Gummi auch auch die Aktion des Schwanzes.
Wenn viel Barsch unterwegs ist, ist sie allerdings nicht mein Favorit, weil sie halt schon sehr straff ist. Dafür ist es eine klasse Allroundrute für Blinker, Wobbler und Gummi, wenn man vorzugsweise auf Zander geht. Wenn du also viele Barsche im Gewässer hast und kleine Köder fischen willst, würd ich eher eine WG-Klasse runtergehen. Ansonsten ist die BW zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Wie sind denn die Hecht- und Zanderpeitsche von MK im Vergleich zur BW?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hechtpeitsche kraftmäßig etwa wie die 60er BW und die Zanderpeitsche zw.40er und  50er BW. Die MKs sind etwas spitzenbetonter in Aktion.
Die BWs sind schneller in Rückstellug und auch etwas empfindsamer, was für besseres Material spricht.


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Somit wären die BW sinnvoller? Sind ja auch rund 30€ günstiger.


----------



## AltrheinFischer (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Tinca, meinst an die Balzer Edition IM-12 Spin 45 ist auch für 6-12g Spinner geeignet oder sollte man da eher ne WG-Klasse runter gehen? Habe gelesen, dass die trotz geringem Gewicht ordentlich Druck machen im Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Somit wären die BW sinnvoller? Sind ja auch rund 30€ günstiger.



Alsi im direkten Vergleich gewinnmt für mich Die BW.
Die Aktion ist harmonischer, Rückmeldung und Rückstellgeschwindigkeit schneller. Für mich ist auch der Rollenhalter der MK Ruten ein Nachteil.
Trotzdem ist es mäkeln auf recht hohem Niveau. Auch die MKs sind toll und wem die Optik bzw. verfügbaren Längen besser passen, der wird auch damit glücklich.



AltrheinFischer schrieb:


> Tinca, meinst an die Balzer Edition IM-12 Spin 45 ist auch für 6-12g Spinner geeignet oder sollte man da eher ne WG-Klasse runter gehen? Habe gelesen, dass die trotz geringem Gewicht ordentlich Druck machen im Wasser.



Kommt auf die Spinnerblattgröße und die Strömung an. Der Gegendruck ist oft sehr stark.
Manch einer mag dabei ne durchgebogene Spitze und manch einer nicht. Gerade bei Spinnern schwer eine allgemeingültige Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Besten Dank! Was ist mit dem Rollenhalter?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Der zweiteilige Fuji ist nicht mein Ding. Ein geschlossener RH grabbelt sich besser finde ich aber das muss jeder selbst probieren.


----------



## Kaka (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Kann dir noch die Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVO empfehlen. 2,20 m und 12-40 g. Fische ich selber sehr gerne mit sämtlichen Köderarten. Tolle, straffe Allroundrute mit guter Rückmeldung. Vergleichbar der Bushwhacker, von der ich die 2,58 m und 20-60 g Version habe. Da ich aber auf kürzere Ruten stehe (passend zum Thema |supergri) und meistens mit leichteren Ködern auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht angle, liegt die fast nur noch rum. Mir persönlich liegen diese handlichen, kürzeren Rute einfach mehr. Auch am See vom meist zugewachsenen Ufer. Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden #6

Für 70 Euronen bekommst du die bei AM oder Gerlinger:

http://www.gerlinger.de/mitchell-steckrute-mag-pro-lite-evo


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Was denn für ne Rolle zur BW?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Kommt drauf an wie teuer sie sein soll aber mach lieber n eigenes Thema auf, das führt zu weit weg von der Rutensuche hier.


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

|bigeyes
Oh Gott!
Was ist denn hier los????

Da ist man mal nach Feierabend ein paar Stunden bei Muddi und schon explodiert der Thread hier |uhoh:


Ich gebe zu: ich bin verwirrt.

Die *Bushwhacker *ist nach wie vor in der engeren Auswahl, aber ich muss sie einfach mal in der Hand haben und schütteln.
Vielleicht ist sie ja wirklich perfekt für *mich * Vielleicht auch nicht...

Nochmal: Zander ist NICHT mein Zielfisch und GuFis auch (noch) nicht mein Lieblings-Kunstköder.
Diese beiden Argumente können also nahezu unbeachtet bleiben.

Ich will schon eher größere/schwerere Kunstköder einsetzen, um größere Fische zu bekommen.
Die Kleinen kann ich immer noch mit meiner LureMania rausholen.

Die _*Vengeance *_und _*Venerate *_lesen sich für ihren kleinen Preis eigentlich auch ganz gut.

Die _*Speedmaster *_aus Österreich....nur 7,90 € Versand...auch verlockend 


#d#d#d#d ich weiß nicht weiter #d#d#d#d

Ich glaube, ich träume heute Nacht schlecht...oder zumindest viel :q

Ich danke Euch zumindest allen, dass Ihr Euch da SO reinhängt und mir behilfich seid!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Große Barsche?


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Große Barsche und große Hechte (wobei die schon für mich bei 50cm anfangen - man weiß ja aber nie, was da noch so im Wasser Hunger hat) ;-)


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ich weiss endlich wo der hase im Pfeffer liegt, warums hier so rumpelt:
Entscheid dich: Barsch oder Hecht


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ich will beide! 

Also, Barsch & Hecht hatte ich schon mehrfach als Zielfisch genannt - und es wurd auch schon ein paar Mal von anderen Schreibern wiederholt, Sepp


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hasse gehört Tinca?! xD

Ne Schmarri, weiss ich doch.
Das is halt so ungefähr das Schwierigste zum unter einen Hut bringen.


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hadda doch gesagt, der Tinca |bla:
Da:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine Universalrute ist nunmal für alles gut geeignet aber für nichts perfekt und die TE sucht ja keine Barsch- oder Crankrute, *sondern eine für Barsch und Hecht.*
> Für ihre Erfordernisse ist zum Preis der BW nix Besseres zu bekommen.
> 
> Vernünftige Barsche machen noch Spaß und für Hechte hat man auch noch ausreichend Reserven.







Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Das is halt so ungefähr das Schwierigste zum unter einen Hut bringen.



Und DESWEGEN hab ich diesen Thread eröffnet und Euch zu Rate  gezogen |wavey:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Kennste die schon, wie wärs mit der?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM5yxjJsnjs


----------



## Pascalh (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Greys Prowla GS Lure & Spin 40-80gramm und 2,70m lang 


Fische die Rute nun 3 Jahre.. 

Hecht 30-80 cm Wobbler Jerkbait Popper Gummifische Spinner Blinker


Barsch 10-50 cm Wobbler, Dropshot Popper..

Finde die Rute echt Top und die Köderführung von klein (nicht mini) bis Sehr gross geht auch Top..

Reel eal 30cm werfen macht auf Spass damit 

kann die Rute nur empfehlen..

oder eben die 
Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure & Spin 


Gruss Pascal


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Kennste die schon, wie wärs mit der?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM5yxjJsnjs




Wär ne Überlegung wert |rolleyes




Pascalh schrieb:


> Greys Prowla GS Lure & Spin 40-80gramm und 2,70m lang
> 
> oder eben die
> 
> Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure & Spin



Die erste ist mir zu lang, die zweite klingt gut


----------



## Pascalh (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

zu wissen ob die Rute steif/lang und hart genug is für die grossen Wobbler merkst du erst wenn du die Rute in der Hand/Gefischt hast. <- ist leider so

Die Specialist ist echt top. hast du die Möglichkeit mal irgendwo in der nähe ne ANGELRUTE in die hand zu nehmen?

Oder du hast doch bestimmt nen bekannten in der nähe der ne genannte Rute fischt.

Teste auf dem weg was dir zusagt.. #h


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*


Jaaaaa, der Angeljargon ist schon recht zweideutig (ist beim Reiten nicht anders)


----------



## Bobster (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Genialer Tröt :m

 Nach über 13 Seiten lieg ich nur noch in der Ecke und lach mich kaputt 

 Egal was man/frau hier schreiben würde, sofort käme einer aus der Ecke und weiß es besser |uhoh:

 Das es die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" nicht gibt, ist ja wohl klar; außer eventuell 
 Barschpeitsche > Zanderpeitsche > Hechtpeitsche = *Blechpeitsche* 
 Nu ja Schugga, ich denke Du hast hier einige sehr brauchbare Vorschläge bekommen...ist wie beim Schuhe kaufen...Du musst Dich nur noch entscheiden.

 In meiner pers. Angelevolution benutze ich jeweils 2 verschiedenen Ruten in der jeweiligen WG-Klasse.
 Eine Gufi-Rute und eine Wobbler-, Blinkerrute.
 Das geht zwar im Laufe der Zeit ins Geld, ist aber meine pers. Lösung um allen Anforderungen optimal gerecht zu werden.

 Es hat auch einige Zeit gedauert, beide Systeme, also beidhändig, gleichzeitig zu bedienen..
 In der einen Hand die Wobblerrute in der anderen Hand die Gufirute :m
 Beim einkurbeln ist noch Optimierungsbedarf...
 Aber Achtung, das ist nicht überall erlaubt....:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Pascalh schrieb:


> Greys Prowla GS Lure & Spin 40-80gramm und 2,70m lang
> 
> 
> Fische die Rute nun 3 Jahre..
> ...


 

 Wo kann man diese Wobbler erstehen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

@ Schugga:

Wenn Du vor allem Zugköder fischen willst und Gummi / Zanderjiggen offenbar weit dahinter liegen, wäre vielleicht auch noch ne Sportex Black Arrow was.

Die neue Serie liegt preislich ebenfalls in Deinem Rahmen. Die Dinger haben eine eher klassische Spinnrutenaktion (wie die ursprüngliche Black Arrow, die da als Vorbild für die Serie gedient hat), sind daher keine knüppelharten, bocksteifen Gummiruten (weicher als die Bushwhacker). 

Sind aber keinesfalls Lämmerschwänze und IMO auch nicht so "taub" wie die Black Pearl.

Kannst ja auch mal im Laden begrabbeln - die Dinger sind von der Ausstattung (Ringe etc.) ziemlich hochwertig.

Nicht vergessen, Deine Rolle mitzunehmen und nen Belastungs- bzw. Aktionstest mit durchgezogener Schnur machen (wobei ich denke, dass Du das ohnehin schon weißt bzw. machst - Deine Listenerstellung spricht für eine sehr systematische Herangehensweise, finde ich gut).

Vielleicht kannst Du ja sogar nen ollen Köder ohne Haken in der erforderlichen Wurfgewichtsklasse mitnehmen und dort mal hinterm Haus auf ner Wiese n paar Probewürfe machen (falls dort möglich bzw. nicht mitten in der Stadt etc.).

In puncto Gummitauglichkeit liegt die Bushwhacker aber ganz klar vorne.


----------



## Hardiii (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Genialer Tröt :m
> 
> Nach über 13 Seiten lieg ich nur noch in der Ecke und lach mich kaputt
> 
> ...




dann steig auf BC um  da kannst du locker mit einer hand fischen  mach ich auch manchmal :m

macht aber eigentlich nur mit grundelimitaten sinn 


@Shugga

ich denke hier im forum wurde das schon so ziemlich 100 mal besprochen  egal was du kaufst... es wird in naher zukunft eh ausgetauscht  da du irgendwann dein vorlieben besser kennst usw...

finde es aber echt geil dass, wenn du also ein mädchen den x hundertsten thead für sowas aufmacht 13 seiten antworten bekommst und bei jedem anderen kerl sind es maximal 5 antworten die alle auf die sufu verweisen #6 #q

kurz und knapp: befummel einige ruten, wenn es geht fisch sie und dann passt das schon


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hach, ja, der Mädchenbonus ist schon gut manchmal #6

Ich bin selber überwältig ob der Resonanz hier!
Und unglaublich dankbar aber auch, dass ich so viele Anregungen bekommen habe 
Und so viele Erklärungen und Vorschläge und und und

*ICH DANKE EUCH ALLEN DAFÜR!!!*

Ich habe nun zwei Angel-Fachmärkte angeschrieben und gefragt, ob die die folgenden Ruten zum Befummeln da haben:


Buschwhacker 10-40/15-50 gr
Berkley Pulse 802 15-50 gr (mittlerweile großer Favorit, weil unglaublich leicht -> 124 gr)
Jenzi Genixx Spin MGX 17-45gr
Nun warte ich sehnsüchtigst auf die Antworten der Fachgeschäfte!

Lieben Gruß an alle und einen schönen Start in den Tag!


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Es hat auch einige Zeit gedauert, beide Systeme, also beidhändig, gleichzeitig zu bedienen..
> In der einen Hand die Wobblerrute in der anderen Hand die Gufirute :m
> Beim einkurbeln ist noch Optimierungsbedarf...
> Aber Achtung, das ist nicht überall erlaubt....:m


 

Hierzu habe ich noch eine Frage:

wie machst Du das im Winter?
Wird das nicht ziemlich kalt beim Einkurbeln und dann auch ziemlich klein? |kopfkrat
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Kurbeln dann nochmal wieder komplizierter wird...

Und: welchen Tipp hast Du da für mich als Frau?
Gibt es da so Adapter, mit denen ich dann Kurbeln könnte?



Oder meintest Du mit "das ist nicht überall erlaubt" gar nicht, dass man sich nicht überall entblößen darf, sondern dass man meist nur eine Spinrute bedienen darf? |rolleyes


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Wenn du eine von den 3 möchtest, dann nimm die Puls, mit der machste nichts verkehrt, fischt n Kumpel von mir...ist aber n ziemliches Brett die Rute??
 Was für ne Rolle willste dir denn da ranhängen??


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die ist 'n Brett? Obwohl die so unglaublich leicht ist?
Ich hätte das jetzt eher andersrum vermutet....

Aaaahhhh...ich will die anfassen!!!! :e


Als Rolle hatte ich mir eine Spro Red Arc 10300 oder 10400 vorgestellt.
Oder ggf. eine Stradic CI4....da schreckt mich der Preis aber auch noch ab


----------



## Mikey3110 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Manchmal sitzen die Jungs hier, haben einen Thread eröffnet und leben einsam und allein bis an ihr Lebensende ohne Antwort. :c
Da kommt Schnugga daher und "Bäämm!!!!" -> 11 Seiten...

Wer dringend eine Antwort benötigt, sollte Schnugga vllt fragen, ob sie diese Frage für einen eröffnet. 

So... nun zur Rute.

Hatte bislang ne Rocke, Shiro, Greys Specialist, Ripple Pro, MagPro und noch einige Kandidaten im Arsenal. Warum zähl ich das auf? Damit man einen Vergleich hat, wie die Aussage von jmd zu bewerten ist. 
Nachdem ich lange rumgesucht habe und schon fast beim Selbstbau gelandet wäre, dachte ich "einer gebe ich noch ne Chance" 
Habe mir also die Smoke kommen lassen. War vorher recht kritisch, was die Bewertung der Aussagen anging, da ich nicht klar differenzieren konnte, was nun hype ist und was nicht.
Habe die 80er Smoke. Meiner Einschätzung nach eher Med Fast. 
Top Rückmeldung, sehr sehr gut ausbalanciert und lädt sich richtig gut auf. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass der Hype um den Stock absolut gerechtfertigt ist!
Nutze sie natürlich als Gummipeitschte. Nach langer Suche habe ich endlich die Rod gefunden, die für mich persönlich nahezu perfekt ist. Allerdings muss man Rollenhalter und Design mögen. 
Ebenso die Aktion. Wenn du nen richtigen Prügel suchst, gehste in Richtung CrankStick. Aber zum Gufiangeln absolut nicht notwendig. Das meistert die Smoke perfekt. Letztlich aber eine Frage, was einem selbst gefällt.


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Manchmal sitzen die Jungs hier, haben einen Thread eröffnet und leben einsam und allein bis an ihr Lebensende ohne Antwort. :c
> Da kommt Schnugga daher und "Bäämm!!!!" -> 11 Seiten...
> 
> Wer dringend eine Antwort benötigt, sollte Schnugga vllt fragen, ob sie diese Frage für einen eröffnet.
> ...


 
GuFi-Angeln mach ich nicht und ist auch nicht geplant 

Im Grunde suche ich einen straffen, aber gefühlvollen Prügel mit anständiger Aktion, guter Köderkontrolle und sofortiger Rückmeldung (sowas wünscht sich jede Frau doch auch im richtigen Leben) |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Die ist 'n Brett? Obwohl die so unglaublich leicht ist?
> Ich hätte das jetzt eher andersrum vermutet....
> 
> Aaaahhhh...ich will die anfassen!!!! :e
> ...




Ja die 40er und 50er Pulse ist (ebenso wie die Mag Pro lite) brettiger als etwa die BW.
D.h.sie haben eine ausgeprägtere Spitzenaktion und das Rückgrat setzt weiter oben ein.
Als Hechtruten ganz geile Stöcke aber für Barsche und entsprechende Köder zu kräftig.
Selbst begrabbeln ist auf jeden Fall ratsam. Manche mögen es nunmal härter und manche softer.


Die 2,40er Ruten hier sind auch gut. Für dich wäre wohl die 65gr. passend:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...tl-x-pro-twitch-n-trick-spin-ruten/detail.jsf




Schugga schrieb:


> Im Grunde suche ich einen straffen, aber  gefühlvollen Prügel mit anständiger Aktion, guter Köderkontrolle und  sofortiger Rückmeldung (sowas wünscht sich jede Frau doch auch im  richtigen Leben) |rolleyes



:q:q Na klar!


----------



## Mikey3110 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> GuFi-Angeln mach ich nicht und ist auch nicht geplant
> 
> Im Grunde suche ich einen straffen, aber gefühlvollen Prügel mit anständiger Aktion, guter Köderkontrolle und sofortiger Rückmeldung (sowas wünscht sich jede Frau doch auch im richtigen Leben) |rolleyes



Die Smoke ist ein klasse Allrounder. Jedoch ist man beim Führungsstil aufgrund der Grifflänge etwas, naja... "limitiert".

Wenn ich deiner Suche einen weiteren Namen geben darf, suchst du sowas wie die Shiro Nano. Allerdings würde ich die nicht ausschließlich für Hardbaits und Spinner einsetzen... Aber nunja... Jeder wie er mag.

Bei den MK Ruten, haben mir der Rollenhalter und der Blank gefallen. Allerdings fand ich die Ringe viel zu groß.

Die Empfehlungen von Tinca kann ich in der Preisklasse auf jeden Fall unterschreiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Die Empfehlungen von Tinca kann ich in der Preisklasse auf jeden Fall unterschreiben.



Danke Mikey.#6
Wichtig auch das was du oben geschrieben hast bzgl. der Wertigkeit einer Aussage, die sich auf Vergleichsruten stützt.
Letzens fragte mal jemand hier welche Gufiruten man schon gefischt hat. Da hab ich auch mal n paar gummitaugliche aufgezählt, die selbst gefischt und tlw. auch aufgebaut habe (und Spinnruten, die nicht explizit gummitauglich sind weggelassen, sonst wären es weit mehr...):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4185617#post4185617

#h


----------



## Mikey3110 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke Mikey.#6
> Wichtig auch das was du oben geschrieben hast bzgl. der Wertigkeit einer Aussage, die sich auf Vergleichsruten stützt.
> Letzens fragte mal jemand hier welche Gufiruten man schon gefischt hat. Da hab ich auch mal n paar aufgezählt(und Spinnruten, die nicht explizit gummitauglich sind weggelassen...):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4185617#post4185617
> ...



Der war von mir  Fande es allerdings echt Schade, dass da kaum in vernünftiger Weise aufgezählt wurde. In gleicher Art wie immer: Eine Rute auf den Tisch geklatscht und dann muss man mal sehen.
Aber damit in naher Zukunft solche Threads vernünftige Formen annehmen, haben wir ja jetzt Schnugga


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Der war von mir



Ops....hatte gar nicht geschaut wer TE war.#h


----------



## benihana (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hi,
Kann von der zanderpeitsche aufgrund der Verarbeitung nur abraten. Fühlt sich gut an, von der Aktion her auch echt schön. Leider sind die rollenhalter extrem schlecht verarbeitet. Bei zwei befreundeten Anglern ist der rollenhalter nach wenigen Einsätzen kaputt gegangen. Im BA ist ein ausführlicher Bericht dazu von nem Kumpel drin. 
An sich ist die Serie ein guter Versuch, anscheinend ging zu dem Preis aber kein ordentlich Material.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Als Rolle hatte ich mir eine Spro Red Arc 10300 oder 10400 vorgestellt.



Ein Wort noch zur Rolle Schnuggi....


Weil bei der Red Arc ist die qualitative  Streuung so groß ist, dass man nicht sicher sein kann kein Montagsmodell  erwischt zu haben(bei denen ist wohl öfter Montag als anderswo).
Soll heißen, die Reds laufen öfter schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr zufriedenstellend(darüber gibts zig Trööts!).
Ganz das Gegenteil davon bzgl. Haltbarkeit sind z.B. Black Arc, Salt Arc, Ryobi Applause, Penn Sargus, Battle....usw#6
#h


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Danke für Deinen Post mit der Info, benihana #h

Die Zander- und Hechtpeitsche ist mittlerweile eh schon gestrichen - eigentlich müsste ich den Thread umbenennen |rolleyes



@ Tinca: ach, ich dachte, dass die Red und die Black Arc gleich sind und sich nur in der Farbe unterscheiden 
Black Arc kommt für mich auch in Frage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> @ Tinca: ach, ich dachte, dass die Red und die Black Arc gleich sind und sich nur in der Farbe unterscheiden
> Black Arc kommt für mich auch in Frage.



Dann nimm die Black. Die hat ein langlebiges Excentergetriebe (im Gegensatz zur Red mit ihrem Wormshaftgetriebe).#6


----------



## Martin70 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Wow, in 22 Stunden 140 Beiträge. Hat manchmal Vorteile eine Frau zu sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mathei (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Wow, in 22 Stunden 140 Beiträge. Hat manchmal Vorteile eine Frau zu sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



und jetzt ist es ein ot beitrag mehr #c


----------



## sven1987 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ich hab ne Stradic ci4+ is ne schöne Rolle und macht Spaß sie zu fischen. Is aber auch sehr teuer, mal schauen wie lange sie für den Preis hält.


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



mathei schrieb:


> und jetzt ist es ein ot beitrag mehr #c


Ist doch wurscht - ich bin eine Frau, ich kann filtern, was ich lesen (hören?) will und was nicht 

*****

Einer der beiden Angelläden hat sich gemeldet:

Die Bushwhacker hat er da.
Die Berkley und die Jenzi müsste er bestellen.

Da ich aber ja nur testen und nicht alle kaufen will, ist meine Frage an ihn, ob ich die dann auch nehmen muss, wenn er die extra bestellt |rolleyes


----------



## schuessel (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



mathei schrieb:


> und jetzt ist es ein ot beitrag mehr #c



ne nich einer sondern zwei ..... ähhm ich meine natürlich drei.

:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Die Bushwhacker hat er da.
> Die Berkley und die Jenzi müsste er bestellen.
> 
> Da ich aber ja nur testen und nicht alle kaufen will, ist meine Frage an ihn, ob ich die dann auch nehmen muss, wenn er die extra bestellt |rolleyes



Kommt drauf an wie er drauf ist.:m

Ist der Laden weit weg? Wenn nicht guck dir doch die BW schonmal an.|kopfkrat


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

50 km sind es....


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Naja für eine Rute schon ein Stück weg...#c


----------



## Schugga (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Eben :-/


----------



## Angler9999 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



sven1987 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Stradic ci4+ is ne schöne Rolle und macht Spaß sie zu fischen. Is aber auch sehr teuer, mal schauen wie lange sie für den Preis hält.



Die Stradic CI4 gibt es zur Zeit ab 99€ ......
Teuer aber machbar...

http://www.moritz-bb.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/werbung_092014-1.jpg


----------



## allegoric (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ihr seid doch alle verrückt 16 Seiten innerhalb eines Tages wegen einer Rutenanfrage zu füllen!? Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, was Mädelz für eine Faszination ausüben können.
Aber Schugga, das machste gut, belebt das Forum *g*...weiter so ^^.

PS.: Was sinnvolles zum Post kann ich leider nicht beitragen, ich kenne beide Ruten nicht. Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mich noch bei anderen Herstellern umschauen und nicht so festgenagelt auf eine Marke sein. Auch wenn der Darsteller sehr glaubwürdig ist und man ihm selbst seine Katze oder Oma anvertrauen würde *g*...."Immer flexibel bleiben ;-)!"

EDIT:
Ok, doch nicht so festgelegt wie aus den ersten Posts. Ich würde an deiner Stelle die 50 km fahren! Wenn es etwas "besonderes" sein soll, dann muss man auch ein wenig Aufwand betreiben. Was sind schon 50 km fürs Angeln...eigentlich nichts! Zum Einkaufen fährt man manchmal auch kreuz und quer durch die Stadt, um das passende zu finden.


----------



## bobbykron (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

tatsächlich sehr amüsant die Teilnahme 

falls du im Laden guckst, die Shimano Vengeance Shad und Vengeance Sea Bass sind auch mal n Schüttler wert.

zu dem Kurs wirklich gute Ruten (hatte beide)
die Sea Bass ich mit angegebenen 60g WG doch eher semiparaobilisch (etwas "weicher") und gut für den Einsatz von Metall geeignet
mein Favorit ist aber die Vengeance Shad 240H oder MH; ich hatte die 240H und da geht echt alles mit, Blech Wobbler aber auch Gummitiere ! (lieber ne Rute die auch mit Gummi klar kommt, als bald ne neue suchen zu müssen  ist nämlich meist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich die Gummitiere zu den favorisierten Ködern dazugesellen )

das ist echt schwer, Zweideutigkeiten zu vermeide 

ach so, Rolle ne 2500 Exage FD oder Black Arc 8200 wären da meine Empfehlung


----------



## RayZero (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



bobbykron schrieb:


> tatsächlich sehr amüsant die Teilnahme
> 
> falls du im Laden guckst, die Shimano Vengeance Shad und Vengeance Sea Bass sind auch mal n Schüttler wert.
> 
> ...



Jo hatte die Sea Bass auch mal in den Raum geworfen. Habe ich auch beide, aber die Shad ist schon nen Brett und das will sie ja nicht #h

Ohje ihr mit eurer Zweideutigkeit - ich glaub ihr müsst mal ganz dringend wieder |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



bobbykron schrieb:


> ach so, Rolle ne 2500 Exage FD oder Black Arc 8200 wären da meine Empfehlung




Die von Matze vorgeschlagenen Ruten kenne ich nicht aber hier muss ich Einspruch einlegen.
Ne Kack-Plasterolle in einem Atemzug mit der Vollmetallrolle Black Arc zu nennen geht nicht.

Warum Pasterollen nicht solange halten und schnell unrund laufen sieht man in diesem Video sehr gut.
Ein Getriebe gehört in ein Metallgehäuse und besonders bei einer Spinnrolle !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-li4594yD3A


----------



## RayZero (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die von Matze vorgeschlagenen Ruten kenne ich nicht aber hier muss ich Einspruch einlegen.
> Ne Kack-Plasterolle in einem Atemzug mit der Vollmetallrolle Black Arc zu nennen geht nicht.
> 
> Warum Pasterollen nicht solange halten und schnell unrund laufen sieht man in diesem Video sehr gut.
> ...



Gilt das auch für die Exceler S |bigeyes ?
Die fische ich an meiner Gummirute und ich finde die echt Top - also vom Lauf her nicht schlechter als meine Black Arc (natürlich nicht so robust, da nur gewisse Teile aus Metall sind) |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

KP.|kopfkrat
Das Video zeigt aber ganz deutlich wie "gut" Kunststoffrollen wirklich sind.
Solange sie nicht ernsthaft belastet werden ist noch alles OK und an UL Ruten wohl auch ausreichend aber bei normalem Spinnangeln würde ich keine Plasterolle benutzen.
Die ist schnell verschlissen und kostet womöglich irgendwann den Fisch des Lebens.:m#t


----------



## bobbykron (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die von Matze vorgeschlagenen Ruten kenne ich nicht aber hier muss ich Einspruch einlegen.
> Ne Kack-Plasterolle in einem Atemzug mit der Vollmetallrolle Black Arc zu nennen geht nicht.
> 
> Warum Pasterollen nicht solange halten und schnell unrund laufen sieht man in diesem Video sehr gut.
> ...




Prof du dramatisierst mal wieder
Unter normalen (auch spinntechnisch) beanspruchungen hält die Exage.
Guter lauf zum guten kurs und recht leicht. Wenn ne 50 € rolle drei jahre macht ist das schon gut/ mmn ausreichend.
Und die fd ist wie ich finde recht gut geworden...


----------



## Pascalh (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wo kann man diese Wobbler erstehen?




oh gott sollte natürlich 10-20cm heissen


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

#h
Matze, ich will auch nach drei Jahren noch damit den Fisch des Lebens fangen können.:m

So ne Plaste Exage anner UL Rute OK und 25-30€ evtl. auch wert aber in Relation zur Black Arc (= Ryobi Applause) völlig überteuert. Immerhin trotzt die Applause unverändert seit vielen Jahren Großfischen auf allen Weltmeeren.
Aber Plasterollen hab ich da und wo es sonst auf Zuverlässigkeit ankommt noch nie gesehen.
|bigeyes#6

Eine hübsche Rollenattrappe sozusagen für Leute, die gern Shimano kaufen. Aber bei anderen Herstellern gibts dafür schon Quali und Haltbarkeit.:q

Bezeichnenderweise sind die Topmodelle aller Hersteller aus Metall. Andere Materialien sparen nur Herstellungskosten, die leider nicht bei allen Firmen an den Angler weitergegeben werden.
Stattdessen haufenweise leere Werbeversprechen über "revolutionären" Plaste-Verbundwerkstoffe........während manche Hersteller beweisen dass man für den Preis auch schon haltbar bauen kann. 

PS: Wer Werbeversprechen glaubt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

-----


----------



## warenandi (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Sorry an den TE...
Aber:
Ich habe mir mal jetzt alle Antworten angeschaut. Nicht nur das von gestern Abend bis jetzt über 160 Antworten sind, sondern das es so viele Antworten sind die einfach nur zum brüllen sind.
Danke Jungs und Mädels...:q:q:q
Ich hab euch echt Lieb. Macht bloß weiter so. Komme aus dem lachen zum teil gar nicht mehr raus... 
Ich will ja keinen speziell anschreiben... 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich Wogner Sepp: Die Zeiten von Romeo und Julia sind glaube ich schon lange vorbei. Wir leben im 21. Jh und da sollten Frauen wissen wie man sich zu "verteidigen" hat und ich denke mal das die heutigen Frauen auch nicht mehr auf den Mund gefallen sind und gut Konter geben können wenn ihnen was nicht passt...

So, zurück zum Thema...
@Schugga...
Weißt ja was ich bevorzuge an Ruten.... :q#6
LG


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Einfach mal, bitte danke, die ..., du weisst schon.


----------



## Hennesee81 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

@Sepp 
Welche Passion meinst du?

Viele Kollegen von mir sind mit den Shimano Modellen nicht zufrieden. 
Bin selbst noch auf der Suche und tendiere zur Spro Black Arc oder Okuma Trio FD.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

-----


----------



## Dsrwinmag (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Was ist denn hier los?


Schugga schrieb:


> Die Zander- und Hechtpeitsche ist mittlerweile eh schon gestrichen - eigentlich müsste ich den Thread umbenennen |rolleyes


"Stöckchen werfen mit Babs"?#r

@Schugga
Darf ich dich konsultieren, falls ich einmal ähnlich umfangreich beraten werden muss?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Hennesee81 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Spro Passion, Ryobi Ecusima, Wft hat mein ich auch das Modell, alles dasselbe.
> 
> 
> Die Trio hatte ich schon mal offen und was ich gesehn hab hat mir garnich gefalln.
> ...





Und für schwer und druckreich?


----------



## Angler9999 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Die Exceler im Vid is ne absolute Ausnahme. nö
> Ausserdem ist Plastik nicht gleich Plastik. auch nö
> Da gibts sehr gute Geschichten, Zaion, Ci4 und wie sie alle heissen.
> Ist nich neu, das zeug ist mein ich schon in den frühen 90ern bei Angelrollen aufgetaucht.
> ...




Ansonsten sehe ich es so, das bei gleichem Preis die Metallrolle höherwertig ist. Damit ist nicht gemeint, das man mit einer Kunsstoffrolle, aus Plastik wird ja wohl keine sein?, nicht gut angeln kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Viele Kollegen von mir sind mit den Shimano Modellen nicht zufrieden.
> Bin selbst noch auf der Suche und tendiere zur Spro Black Arc oder Okuma Trio FD.





Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Und für schwer und druckreich?




Trio hat mit dem geteilten Rollenfuß ne Sollbruchstelle also natürlich ne Black Arc.:m
Penn Sargus, Battle und auch die anderen baugleichen Rollen sind ebenfalls top stabil und langlebig.
Hab mit keiner der genannten Rollen jemals Knotenprobleme gehabt, weder mit Mono noch mit Geflecht. #6


----------



## Hennesee81 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Glaub dann wird es ne Black wenn die sinnvoller als ne Red ist.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Das hat sich nach gestern ja noch rasant weiterentwickelt. Der Thread hat Potenzial.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wenn du Antwort willst, angler9999, weniger nö´s, mehr andere Wörter und verständliche Ausdrucksweise.
> Danke



Nö, will keine Antwort. Ich habe nur kurz meine Meinung dazu kommentiert. 
Geile Plastikrollen, deine Worte ....  Hörte sich nur sehr komisch an. Deshalb auch mein Vergleich zu Plastikbesteck. Da finde ich auch nichts geiles dran.
Und Plastik ist Plastik und nichts anderes. 

Und fühl dich doch nicht immer gleich angegriffen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Willst du jetzt auf Die Definition raus?

Gut, Zaion und Konsorten sind Verbundwerkstoffe.

Meine Plastik US Baitrunner gebe ich nie wieder her.
Die kleine Winch läuft seid Erscheinen absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #h
> Matze, ich will auch nach drei Jahren noch damit den Fisch des Lebens fangen können.:m
> 
> So ne Plaste Exage anner UL Rute OK und 25-30€ evtl. auch wert aber in Relation zur Black Arc (= Ryobi Applause) völlig überteuert. Immerhin trotzt die Applause unverändert seit vielen Jahren Großfischen auf allen Weltmeeren.
> ...



Die Ansicht vertrete ich auch 1:1.


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Guten Morgen 

"Mein" Angelladen hier in der Stadt bekommt für mich die Berkley Pulse und die Bushwhacker von seiner Filiale aus Oldenburg zugesandt, damit ich die hier testen kann.
Die Jenzi Genixx können die mir leider nicht bestellen, weil die mit Jenzi keinen Vertrag haben. Dafür schickt er mir aber eine Greys mit (Prowla Serie) - aber die ist mir eigentlich auch schon wieder zu teuer (also, wenn ich die im Laden bei ihm kaufen würde...)

Gestern habe ich mir dann nochmal die Vegeance Sea Bass angeschaut - auch nicht schlecht (verdammt....)
Ich habe ihn nun gebeten, mir die und ggf. die Venerate mitzusenden, wenn möglich.

Bzw, ich habe ihm dann auhc vorgeschlagen, dass ich nach Oldenburg fahre, damit er die nicht alle hier her senden muss


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Soweit ist Oldenburg ja nicht. Ist das immer noch Samen Römer in WHV? Hab in WHV früher ettliche Ferien verbracht...


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ja, OL ist nicht weit - aber nur füe EINE Rute würd ich da nicht extra hin eiern 

Samen Römer gibt es nicht mehr 
Der Laden heißt "FishingCenter" und ist im Gewerbegebiet in der Nähe von Sixt.


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Dann ist es echt lange her das ich in WHV war...

Sorry für OT...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Na dann viel Spaß beim Rutenrütteln, Schnuggi und lass hören was es geworden ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Danke, Tinca - den Spaß werde ich haben |wavey:
Dauert aber leider noch mindestens eine Woche, bis ich alle Ruten in die Hand nehmen kann #d


Heute Abend fährt mein Freund in den Urlaub runter nach Bayern zu seinen Eltern - ich fahre dann in zwei Wochen hinterher. Er wird meine beiden Ruten schon mitnehmen, damit ich die nicht im Zug dabei haben muss....

Ich bin dann ab heute Abend ohne meine LureMania :c

Ich muss dann eine Teleskoprute von ihm nutzen, um die zwei Wochen überbrücken zu können.....vielleicht "muss" ich mir ja aber auch einfach noch eine "Interimsrute" zulegen :m Das wird dann aber eine 20 € Rute oder so...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich bin dann ab heute Abend ohne meine LureMania :c



|pftroest:

Ja so ne Ersatzrute ist schon nicht schlecht wenn der Freund mit der Rute weg ist.:m


----------



## RayZero (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Eine Lösung ist in Sicht - Juhu #h

Schon abartig was der Thread für nen Einfluss auf den ein oder anderen hatte :q


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Ach, der Thread war doch bisher sehr unterhaltsam und informativ |supergri

Vielleicht geht das ja noch ein bisschen so weiter - die Geschichte ist ja noch nicht zuende #6

***************

Ich habe mir gerade eine Interimsrute bestellt, die mir zur Überbrückung der LureMania-Abwesenheit dienen soll.
@ alle Teuren-Ruten-Verfechter: Bitte nicht steinigen! Es ist diese hier:

Cormoran Sportline Spin, 2,10m, WG 10-30

Sie kostet keine 20 € inkl. Versandt und soll einzig den Zweck einer Interimrute erfüllen :g
Außerdem kann sie mir auch als Ersatzrute dienen, wenn eine meiner anderen mal wieder einen Spitzenbruch o.ä. erleidet...

@ warenandi: merci für Deinen Tipp |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Fische fangen kann man mit jeder Rute. Der Spaßfaktor ist aber sehr unterschiedlich dabei.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## RayZero (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ach, der Thread war doch bisher sehr unterhaltsam und informativ |supergri
> 
> Vielleicht geht das ja noch ein bisschen so weiter - die Geschichte ist ja noch nicht zuende #6
> 
> ...



Hätte bei diesem Budget zu einer Berkley Cherrywood in 2,10m mit 10-35gr geraten, aber als Interimsrute wird die Cormoran schon taugen.

http://www.angelplatz.de/Berkley_Cherrywood_Hd_212_10_35_Spin--aub376


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Die hatte ich mir auch angeschaut - aber ich steh nicht so auf diese Korkgriffe 
Ich mag die geteilten Schaumgriffe - warum auch immer


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los?
> 
> "Stöckchen werfen mit Babs"?#r
> 
> ...


 
Darfst Du :g

Aber da ich von Anfragen überhäuft werde , muss ich Geld dafür nehmen |supergri Der meist Bietende wird bevorzugt behandelt!

(irgendwie muss ich meine Hobbies ja finanzieren, solange ich noch nicht so erfolgreich Stöckchen werfe wie Babs) |rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Respekt Schugga,
 Du hast Dich hier richtig Klasse ge- und verhalten !
 #g

 Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Angelzeugs und natürlich
 ein dickes "Petri Heil"


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Respekt Schugga,
> Du hast Dich hier richtig Klasse ge- und verhalten !
> #g


 
Ähm...oh....joa...Findest Du? |kopfkrat

Dann sag ich mal Danke :k

Wo kann ich mir das Bierchen abholen??


----------



## Magnus1987 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Moin Zusammen,

 ich würde Dir eine Shimano Speedmaster SSMBX27XH empfehlen.
 Das Wurfgewicht gibt Shimano mit 50 - 100g an. 

 Da du ja auch mal größere/schwerere Wobbler einhängen möchtest, sowie eine schöne Rute für das Zanderfischen benötigst, kann ich Dir diese Rute wärmstens empfehlen. Ich selber Fische sie hier an der Elbe (bei Hamburg) auf Zander. Sie hat mächtig power ist aber immer noch total gefühlvoll. Man muss eine Rute immer in die Hand nehmen und vielleicht mal ausprobieren, um eine Vorstellung über die Härte und Aktion zu bekommen. Man bekommt Sie leider nur in 2,70m (perfekte Länge!) was so ein bisschen von deinen Vorstellungen abweicht. Mit 150 Euro liegt sie aber in deinen preislichen Vorstellungen. Einfach hammergute Qualität und power ohne Ende.

 Viele Grüße aus Hamburg.


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hallo, Magnus,

danke für Deinen Post und Deinen Tipp |wavey:


Ich suche aber keine Rute fürs Zanderfischen 
Macht aber nichts - das kann man schonmal überlesen bei den über 190 Posts... 

LG!


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Wohin verschwinden denn die ganzen Posts von Euch gerade???
Boardfehler?
Oder Admin-Eingreifen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Der Admin hat die Schnauze voll, dass sich einige der Herren hier nicht beherrschen können und immer wieder persönlich werden müssen und sich schlimmer anzicken als jedes Damenkränzchen..

Es geht hier um Tipps und nicht darum, andere herunterzuputzen oder sich selber als den einzig Wissenden darzustellen.

Danke an Schugga für die Geduld...

Demnächst pack ich wieder die Punktekeule aus...


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Wen DU wüsstest, wie es bei "Damen"kränzchen in Wirklichkeit zugeht, Thomas9904 :q


Ich danke dennoch jedem einzelnen hier für die ganzen Tipps und die verschiedenen Ansichten und Sichtweisen #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wen DU wüsstest, wie es bei "Damen"kränzchen in Wirklichkeit zugeht, Thomas9904 :q



Dazu kann und darf ich nix schreiben, weil das erstens offtopic wäre - und ich das dann zum zweiten bei mir auch inhaltlich zensieren müsste ..
:q:q:q



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich danke dennoch jedem einzelnen hier für die ganzen Tipps und die verschiedenen Ansichten und Sichtweisen #h


Für die Tipps und Ansichten schliesse ich mich an..


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wen DU wüsstest, wie es bei "Damen"kränzchen in Wirklichkeit zugeht, Thomas9904 :q



Wär sicher mal interessant.|bigeyes:q



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich danke dennoch jedem einzelnen hier für die ganzen Tipps und die verschiedenen Ansichten und Sichtweisen #h



Machen sicher auch alle gern#6.  
Und wen interessiert was abging, der braucht nur mal vorn anfangen zu lesen...|wavey:


----------



## Schugga (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Mit Post #200 ist das Ergebnis da :vik:

Meine Beute von heute:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

na guck an - Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute ;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mit Post #200 ist das Ergebnis da :vik:
> 
> Meine Beute von heute:



Na bitte.:m
Damit wirst du viel Spaß haben.
#6|wavey:


----------



## Schugga (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Danke |supergri

Das mit dem Spaß werden wir gleich sehen:  schnell umziehen und ab zum Wasser - egal, wenn jetzt Mittagszeit ist


----------



## warenandi (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Petri Heil und denke dran....
Wir wollen Fangbilder sehen...:m


----------



## Schugga (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Da bin ich schon wieder #h

Ich habe sämtliche Köder ausprobiert - von 8 gr bis 48 gr :g
Die Rute meisterte alle tip top :m

Auswerfen geht bei schweren Ködern phantastisch und bei (eigentlich zu) leichten Ködern (unter 15 gr) auch immer noch echt gut.

Man merkt gut durch den Blank, ob der Köder richtig läuft oder nicht, oder ob es ein Hänger ist oder eben auch eine Attacke #6

Und: die Rute kann Barsche fangen! :m
Es gab zwei kleine, die wieder schwimmen dürfen  Man spürt also auch solche an der Rute!

Da meine Lieblingsstelle gerade besetzt war, gab es noch keinen Hecht...aber ich gehe morgen früh nochmal hin |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Na also, super Sache  

Ist immer cool, irgendwann "angekommen" zu sein. Man will ja schließlich angeln und sich nicht zu Tode suchen bzw. optimieren.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon wieder #h
> 
> Ich habe sämtliche Köder ausprobiert - von 8 gr bis 48 gr :g
> Die Rute meisterte alle tip top :m
> ...



Na dann hat sich das Engagement aller hier doch gelohnt.
Petri zu den Fischen.

Der Spinner mit dem Zanderchen dran hab ich auch. Ganz netter Barschköder.

Viel Spass noch mit der Rute.
Morgen will ich den Hecht sehen #h


----------



## Chr1ng (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute!#6
Was hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Schugga (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Danke Dir 
80 € hat sie mich gekostet.


----------



## AltrheinFischer (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Was für ne Rolle hast denn auf der? =)


----------



## Schugga (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Noch meine alte Daiwa Crossfire...da kommt aber bald was neues 

Keine Bange: dazu wird es keinen Thread geben *hihi*


----------



## Bobster (13. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Noch meine alte Daiwa Crossfire...da kommt aber bald was neues
> *Keine Bange: dazu wird es keinen Thread geben *hihi*[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schugga (22. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Hallo, Jungs #h

Falls jemand interessiert ist an einem Zwischenstand: die Buschwhacker ist super! Auswerfen klappt echt phantastisch!

Barsche von klein bis 30 cm habe ich damit rausholen können - und auch unerwartet einen Hecht von 65 cm (bisher mein PB - ich arbeite aber natürlich noch an größeren) 

Und soeben habe ich mir auch eine neue Rolle für die Rute gekauft/bestellt: _Penn Sargus SG 2000_.

Mit der Combo hoffe ich dann im Urlaub (Bayern) nächste Woche (m)einen großen Fang zu machen |supergri

LG und einen schönen Start in die Woche!


----------



## Hennesee81 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Zanderpeitsche oder Hechtpeitsche?*

Klingt gut! Petri für die Fische!

Hab mir die Spor Black Arc in 8300 und 8400 geholt. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Auf die BW in 2,58 warte ich noch  Hab allerdings meine neue Vendetta 15-40G bekommen und bin positiv überrascht. Ist echt nicht schlecht das Ding.


----------

